# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  football fool nominations

## bernard

my football fool nomination would be robbie savage.
yes i have to admit hes a raw pasisionate player for his team, gives 110%.... but my god he's a nutter!!! have you seen some of his attempted tackles?

----------


## adbjcs

sven goran eriksson for picking emile heskey.  :Wal2l:    my mates 22 month old baby dont fall over as much as him.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Katy

lol

----------

